# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  plugin mach3 usb

## tuepham123

trong diễn đàn ai có file plugin cho em xin,mới mua mà không biết dow ở đâu

----------


## katerman

Mua ở đâu, hỏi nơi đó  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

1. Bạn mua của ai.. thì đầu tiên là hỏi người đó.
2. Nếu tự mua thì link gốc của nó đâu.

Chứ chỉ đưa cái board lên mà chẵng có thông tin gì khác thì biết đường nào mà lần? 

Mình thấy có dán cái tem bở.. chắc là mua ở VN rồi  :Wink: . Không phải mình làm khó bạn, vì bạn chỉ là người sử dụng thôi. Mình muốn người bán hàng phải có trách nhiệm hơn với sản phẩm mà mình bán ra.

----------


## tuepham123

> 1. Bạn mua của ai.. thì đầu tiên là hỏi người đó.
> 2. Nếu tự mua thì link gốc của nó đâu.
> 
> Chứ chỉ đưa cái board lên mà chẵng có thông tin gì khác thì biết đường nào mà lần? 
> 
> Mình thấy có dán cái tem bở.. chắc là mua ở VN rồi . Không phải mình làm khó bạn, vì bạn chỉ là người sử dụng thôi. Mình muốn người bán hàng phải có trách nhiệm hơn với sản phẩm mà mình bán ra.


nhờ người khác mua, giống trên kênh này nè bác
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgkSmgSJhlE

----------


## ppgas

Bạn mở youtube lên, canh lúc nó quay cái đoạn đấu dây bạn chụp lại màn hình rồi nghiên cứu thêm cách cài đặt nữa thôi. Chắc là không khó lắm. Lúc trước mình mua trên ebay cũng tự mày mò tìm cách đấu nối và hỏi thêm cũng xong. Cố lên!

----------


## tuepham123

> Bạn mở youtube lên, canh lúc nó quay cái đoạn đấu dây bạn chụp lại màn hình rồi nghiên cứu thêm cách cài đặt nữa thôi. Chắc là không khó lắm. Lúc trước mình mua trên ebay cũng tự mày mò tìm cách đấu nối và hỏi thêm cũng xong. Cố lên!


cái này có driver không bạn

----------


## tuepham123

cái set up trên plguin control mình không thấy nó hiện lên như trong đoạn clip

----------


## CKD

> nhờ người khác mua


Nhờ mua thì cũng xác định được nguồn gốc chứ ạ. Không lẽ người đó tự diy? Nếu mua china thì theo kinh nghiệm của mình.. nó sẽ có cái CD be bé đi kèm. Nếu không có thì thằng bán nó sẽ cho cái link để down load.

Mình thấy tem có ghi 16-05 thì mới mua đây thôi.

Đúng là lên diễn đàn có thể có người giúp được. Nhưng cái mình quan tâm là thái độ người bán. Làm mạnh tay để người bán có trách nhiệm hơn. Chứ ai bán hàng xong, cũng bỏ mặc khách hàng tự bơi thế này sao được.

----------


## tuepham123

có link mà không biết làm thế nào để dow về,
ai giúp dc thì cảm ơn:https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm...cket=12#detail
link nó đây

----------


## tuepham123

làm thế nào để ra cái vòng tròn màu đỏ kia là khoẻ rồi

----------


## CKD

- Nếu mua từ link taobao kia, bạn sẽ có kèm theo một đĩa CD nhỏ. Trong đó có đủ từ Mach3, share key, plugin, pdf v.v... hoặc không có thì: hỏi google, tìm từ khoá mach3 rnr motion control. Sẽ có vài trang.. chịu khó mở ra xem. Có trang sẽ cho down plugin.
- Có plugin thì copy vào thư mục Mach3/Plugin.
- Phần lớn máy tính sẽ tự nhận thiết bị khi cắm vào cổng usb.
- Khi mở Mach3, nếu lần đầu tiên (mở lần đầu tiên) nó sẽ nhảy ra cái bảng nhỏ. Hỏi xem dùng phần cứng nào. Phần cứng này là rnr eco motion thì phải. Không rỏ lắm. Chọn vào đó. Phía dưới còn có mục check vào để không hỏi nữa. Ok là xong.
- Để hiện được cái bảng kia. Hình như vào mục Function, tìm cái nào có Plugin thì click vào. Lại tìm cái nào có rnr... thì click vào.

Trên mobi thì chỉ nhớ được vậy.. chịu khó vọc xíu là ra.

----------


## ducduy9104

> trong diễn đàn ai có file plugin cho em xin,mới mua mà không biết dow ở đâu


Em thấy bố trí linh kiện khá giống với con BoB bên topic này bác thử xem sao.

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/48...USB-cua-chi-na

----------


## CKD

Đã có time tổng hợp thông tin cho chủ thớt.

Vào đây xem nhé, có Plugin cũng như link nguồn luôn. Chịu khó mò xíu vì là chữ tượng hình.
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/81...-out-Board-BOB

----------

ppgas

----------


## Trần Anh

của bạn đây nè

drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B-57DP8qU7BiRWozTTZqSXVTN0E&usp=sharing

----------

